# Chesters - have I missed the announcement?



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Re:

Re: Sorry, you can't do that here.
by kmpowell on 22 Dec 2008 13:39

Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon),

So KMP, any update on who, what, when, how and why?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Re:
> 
> Re: Sorry, you can't do that here.
> by kmpowell on 22 Dec 2008 13:39
> ...


Ok - Chesters was caught out when using another persons IP address (The Joesefk fella). He initally registered/posted masking his forum access behind an IP filter proxy. We can trace round IP filters though and eventually (after weeks of monitoring EVERY post he made) he slipped up and used an IP he has used previously under the Joesfk username. He only did it the once though out of his hundreds of posts, hence why we had no concrete evidence to anything about him until recently.

We didn't post anything at the time because people still had goods/monies outstanding from him from the items he had in the for sale section. By allowing Adam's thread to continue would have aggravated the situation further and he may have left those forum members high and dry without goods/monies. Eventually we filtered down his activity to the level where he had no goods outstanding and no monies outstanding.

At the moment all his IPs are blocked (and proxy IPs) and if he does get through all he can see is the For Sale section. He is blocked from posting any new threads, so all he can do is reply to PM's and reply to any threads he has had open in the For Sale section.

The good news is nobody has reported themselves being ripped off by chesters, but hopefully you will now understand why we didn't want to allow him being aggravated and why we couldn't say anything at the time. A lot of effort went into monitoring his account, and as soon as we had concrete evidence action was immediatly taken.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice work Kev alway thought we would all be proved right who this chesters was.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Nice work Kev alway thought we would all be proved right who this chesters was.


We knew all along, however we couldn't raise any suspicion that we were monitoring his posts, because he had so many things for sale. People had entered into conversations with him about the items for sale and we were powerless to expose him until we knew for sure it was joesefk.

Unfortunately one or two members on here continued to labour the point thinking we were doing bugger all about it, even though they were being assured we were dealing with it.

As I said previously the primary objective was to protect the forum members who had things outstanding with him. AFAIK he has now completed all his transactions, however, if he does default on anything we can pass his Ip/location evidence onto the police, as we did with another person who was caught ripping off a Forum member.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I told you it was that joesfk guy


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

ELLIOTT said:


> I told you it was that joesfk guy


yeah we all knew it was...well done kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

kev
whilst I appreciate the problem, not being aware I nearly bought some pads and disks from him, is there anyway you can monitor emails so that users do not get caught out, ie you can warn prospective purchasers not to deal ?

fortunately I thought his messages were a little strange so did not bother, but I could have been sucked in.

keep up the good work, you took some flak on this one


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

jutty said:


> yeah we all knew it was...well done kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well no, we didn't.

Myself and a friend have been trying to buy a set of wheels from this guy (this thread - http://ttf.icandi.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=127755). We've been trying to communicate with this Chesters for weeks since agreeing to buy the wheels but with no luck at all. So now we find he's potentially dodgy and may be trying to rip us off and that even though people knew about this nobody thought to warn us. A quick PM was all that was needed.

Thanks a bunch! :x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

skiwhiz said:


> is there anyway you can monitor emails so that users do not get caught out, ie you can warn prospective purchasers not to deal ?


He hasn't got access to the forum anymore, so he will no longer be trading. 



Mark Davies said:


> So now we find he's potentially dodgy and may be trying to rip us off


He hasn't ripped anybody off. The user is banned for verbally abusing other members, that's all. He tried to sign up under a different name to sell a few things he had for sale. The only reason for us not saying anything publicly was just incase he decided to do a moonlight flit with anybody's money, as an act of revenge for him being found out. We had no evidence until recently to suspend his account. As soon as we found him out his account was suspended etc.

Just to be clear, we are not aware of him ripping any forum member off and everything he has sold has (as far as we know) arrived to the buyer.


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > yeah we all knew it was...well done kev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


not being funny you been a member long enough :? , posted a lot of times by the looks of things so i cant see why you haven't come across this guy under about 4 different names over the last couple of years!!! he was a nuisance and everyone knows it :? the last 2 months theres been endless threads about this idiot that in the end have been locked :evil:

also anytime someone tried to ruin his for sale posts when he was selling stuff the forum moderators would delete the posts so then no-one would be aware of who he was :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Congratulations Kev. Obviously a lot of hard work went on behind the scenes and I'm glad, and I hope, that nobody got ripped off.

Well done on all your effort.

p.s. You have my permission to change this thread title! :lol: :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

So this guy hasn't ripped anyone off [that we know of] but was banned coz of a disagreement with one of two members.

Bit harsh i think. He had some good technical knowledge. So what if he was a bit arsey with some, their well placed to stick up for themselves. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think it was more than a 'disagreement' with a few members!

Hiding behind IP addresses, changing forum names, telling everyone you've got a Q7 when blatantly you haven't.

Ok, he may have had the bits to sell but doesn't that smack a bit of 'I bought it off a guy down the pub called Dave'?

Why go to so much trouble to hide your identity if all open and above board?

People have been badly stung on here in the past to the tune of 10's of thousands. Would you be so happy if that were to happen to you or a mate further down the line? :?


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> So this guy hasn't ripped anyone off [that we know of] but was banned coz of a disagreement with one of two members.
> 
> Bit harsh i think. He had some good technical knowledge. So what if he was a bit arsey with some, their well placed to stick up for themselves. :?


Like i said before,

this guy could have been ok,he is very knowledgable ( if you look back at who the guy really is, he is originally audi975, who owns 'apparently' his own garage/workshop,) but unfortunately he chose to berate and put down anybody and everybody :? 
and when people fought back or spoke up, they recieved threats by Pm :? and not just one or two members, quite a few were subjected to it,including myself, :?

its a shame really :? but sadly thats the way it goe's :?

Tom.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

jutty said:


> not being funny you been a member long enough :? , posted a lot of times by the looks of things so i cant see why you haven't come across this guy under about 4 different names over the last couple of years!!! he was a nuisance and everyone knows it :? the last 2 months theres been endless threads about this idiot that in the end have been locked :evil:


Believe it or not, there is a world outside the TT Forum. I have other things to do, don't have time to read each and every thread of all the special interest forums that I'm active on and so am a little selective here and elsewhere. In all I probably read less than 10% of what is posted on this forum, if that. In particular I spend enough of my working life sorting out other people's squabbles so frankly pay no attention at all to any spats going on here. Life is too short.

Assuming _everyone_ knows _everything_ is just a little ambitious, don't you think?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Private Prozac said:


> I think it was more than a 'disagreement' with a few members!
> Hiding behind IP addresses, changing forum names, telling everyone you've got a Q7 when blatantly you haven't.


At the end of the day there only words on a forum - wheres the real harm? And as for saying you have this car and for it to turn out that you dont', well thats juvenile and embarrassing. But grounds to be band? :?

Do we know for a fact that he has ripped anyone off or done something illegal?

Perhaps there should be some kind of politeness test drawn up before your allowed membership :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> jutty said:
> 
> 
> > not being funny you been a member long enough :? , posted a lot of times by the looks of things so i cant see why you haven't come across this guy under about 4 different names over the last couple of years!!! he was a nuisance and everyone knows it :? the last 2 months theres been endless threads about this idiot that in the end have been locked :evil:
> ...


Am I reading this right? You're too busy to read all the threads but instead expect someone else to let you know?

Yeah ok! :?


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > jutty said:
> ...


exactly what i thought Scotty :lol:

hang on a minute because i haven't got a life bud, what i will do is i will help you through yours yeah?..so as to help you out so you don't get ripped off in life ever :roll:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

i thought he was weird , i tried buying some spacers from him and he was acting a complete tit. glad you found the idiot out


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I've just seen this. Bloody good work Kev!

I'm really surprised cos this pillock got rude with me about a rear valance he wanted too much for, but he wasnt rude in the same way as JosefK at all. What also threw me was that JosefK never actually owned or seemed to own a TT at all and got found out for that expertly by amiTT as I'm sure we all remember with great hilarity! So this loony, having apparently sold his TT and having parts for sale seemed clearly a different animal.

So, what, did this loser go to the extent of buying TT parts to sell on just so that he could appear to be a TT owner so that he could have fights etc etc on here? Either way up, what a total and utter lifeless loser and the forum is a much much better place withut him.

Well done!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good work Kev.

As for the wheels I presume you asked for pictures etc. I was interested myself, but when he sent me a picture that I then managed to find on google images showing 'his wheels' I left well alone. I warned the next guy, but then didn't got back to check so missed your post.

Having said that I know others that bought stuff off him and it all arrived.


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> I've just seen this. Bloody good work Kev!
> 
> I'm really surprised cos this pillock got rude with me about a rear valance he wanted too much for, but he wasnt rude in the same way as JosefK at all. What also threw me was that JosefK never actually owned or seemed to own a TT at all and got found out for that expertly by amiTT as I'm sure we all remember with great hilarity! So this loony, having apparently sold his TT and having parts for sale seemed clearly a different animal.
> 
> ...


here here well said


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

BRILLIANT!!!

Great work Kev... I never doubted u for a minute! :wink:

So now all his IPs are blocked, but whats to stop him registering via another pc or using a different proxy?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

ha ha, brilliant! Best news to start off the new year!

I think he will be back... somewhere... somehow!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've already spotted an interesting new member, but for the sake of not starting a witch hunt I'll wait and see.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> I've already spotted an interesting new member, but for the sake of not starting a witch hunt I'll wait and see.


PM me!  or MSN - but I know u like to keep things official lol


----------

